# F U M A R E -- Joya de Nicaragua 'Antano' Smoker-Poker Tourney.



## vudu9 (Mar 7, 2005)

Come down to *F U M A R E* on April 29th from 3-6pm for the *Joya de Nicaragua 'Antano' *Smoker-Poker Tournament.. A buy-in of 3 Antano cigars will get you tournament chips and a chance to win a box of Joya de Nicaragua Antano cigars. Event participation is limited to 27 players. Three rounds will be held and the top 3 chip leaders of each round will advance to the final table for a chance to win the grand prize. Call 775-825-1121 or, stop by after April 1st. to sign up for this very unique event


----------

